# Dx Help



## nvsa3815 (May 27, 2014)

Hello, 

I am new to the General Surgery field and I am needing help with a dx

_Indurated left fallopian tube and ovary 

Indurated appendix_

Thank you in advance for all your help. 


Leticia


----------



## owens.sj@att.net (May 27, 2014)

*dx 620.8*

2013 ICD-9-CM Diagnosis Code 620.8
Other noninflammatory disorders of ovary, fallopian tube, and broad ligament

    Short description: Noninfl dis ova/adnx NEC.
    ICD-9-CM 620.8 is a billable medical code that can be used to specify a diagnosis on a reimbursement claim.
    You are viewing the 2013 version of ICD-9-CM 620.8.
    More recent version(s) of ICD-9-CM 620.8: 2014.

Description SynonymsToggle

    Absent ovary, acquired
    Broad ligament cyst
    Congenital hypertrophy of ovary
    Cycling ovulatory disorder
    Cyst of broad ligament
    Cyst of fallopian tube
    Dysplasia of fallopian tube
    Fallopian tube absent
    Fallopian tube cyst
    Fallopian tube lesion
    Fallopian tube polyp
    Fallopian tube stenosis
    Female frozen pelvis
    Fibrosis of pelvic cavity
    Frozen pelvis syndrome
    Hematosalpinx
    Hematosalpinx (blood in fallopian tube)
    Hemorrhage of fallopian tube
    Hyperplasia of ovarian stroma
    Hypertrophy of ovary
    Infarction of fallopian tube
    Infarction of ovary
    Large ovary
    Lesion of fallopian tube
    Lesion of ovary
    Malignant frozen pelvis
    Mass of ovary
    Non-malignant female frozen pelvis
    Non-malignant frozen pelvis
    Obstruction of both fallopian tubes
    Ovarian hilar cell hyperplasia
    Ovarian lesion
    Ovarian mass
    Ovarian vein syndrome
    Ovary tender
    Parametrial fibrosis
    Partial occlusion of fallopian tube
    Polycystic mass of uterine adnexa
    Polyp of broad ligament
    Polyp of fallopian tube
    Residual ovary syndrome
    Rupture of fallopian tube
    Rupture of ovary
    Tubo-ovarian mass
    Unilateral obstruction of fallopian tube

620.8 Excludes Toggle

    hematosalpinx in ectopic pregnancy (639.2)
    peritubal adhesions (614.6)
    torsion of ovary, ovarian pedicle, or fallopian tube (620.5)

Applies ToToggle

    Cyst of broad ligament or fallopian tube
    Polyp of broad ligament or fallopian tube
    Infarction of ovary or fallopian tube
    Rupture of ovary or fallopian tube
    Hematosalpinx of ovary or fallopian tube

Convert to ICD-10-CMToggle
ICD-9-CM Volume 2 Index entries containing back-references to 620.8:Toggle
 620.7	ICD9Data.com 	620.9 
ICD-9-CM codes are used in medical billing and coding to describe diseases, injuries, symptoms and conditions. ICD-9-CM 620.8 is one of thousands of ICD-9-CM codes used in healthcare. Although ICD-9-CM and CPT codes are largely numeric, they differ in that CPT codes describe medical procedures and services. Can't find a code? Start at the root of ICD-9-CM, check the 2013 ICD-9-CM Index or use the search engine at the top of this page to lookup any code.
Free ICD-9-CM Diagnosis Codes

    2014 Codes ? Index - 2013 Codes ? Index


----------



## nvsa3815 (May 27, 2014)

Thank you for your help.

will this be the same for the _Indurated appendix_?


----------



## Hari_Physio (May 27, 2014)

*Indurated Appendix*

Hi..

You can code 540.9 for indurated appendix ..

Thanks
Hari


----------

